
Time Series Databases Deep Dive [audio] - roskilli
https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2019/08/21/time-series-databases-with-rob-skillington/
======
ncmncm
There is now hardly any reason for time series databases, anymore. With SSDs,
multiple writes at random places are as fast as sequential writes. So, you
stage data to an SSD, and then archive it, already organized (via equally fast
random reads) to bulk rotating storage, with an ordinary database. Postgres
works.

